# ID These Plants Please!?



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

I got these plants today, no idea what they are called. 
Sorry about the bad pics, best I could do. They all get about medium light, 10 or so hrs a day.
Thanks!
55Gal Freshwater Fishes.









30Gal Goldfish.









(#1) The ones in a row under the wood.









(#2) In the back left corner and front right corner & in the 30Gal's right back corner(2nd pic).

















(#3) Front left corner.









(#4) Middle of driftwood, used Ricca moss to bundle and then fit snugly into a hole in the wood.
















Same plant at the ones inside the wood.









(#5) Center front, grass-like .









(#6) Back left corner, willow tree type leaves.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

You definetly have some Anubias, some amazon sword, and possibly some anachris


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Here are better pics of the plants.








http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02
[IMG]http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/15/l_fa80559038f149fca0649b29ca9ac632.jpg


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

The grassy plant doesn't look aquatic. Probably Mondo Grass if I had to guess.

The 5th pic in that last post in an Anubias...looks like Anubias barteri. Pull it out of the gravel until just the roots are buried. It will rot like it is now.

The 6th picture looks like either a type of Hygro or a type of Ludwigia. The 6th is definitely a Ludwigia, probably Ludwigia repens or it could be ovalis.

The tall stem in the back of the tank are Anacharis.

The plant on the left side of the goldfish tank is another Anubias...maybe afzelli?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

You definitely look like you got some of those "aquatic" plants that PETSMART sells that are really more designed for terrariums.


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

right, so which arnt really water plants, so I can go back and yell at them?
and it's petco that sells 'aquatic' plants. petsmart only has plants in the tubes, which I already know are only for terrarium use.


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Should I add more plants or will this fill in ok?


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

The grass like plant is the only one that I see thats not aquatic.

If you want more plants, add them. I'd definitely add more stems to the back if you want it totally filled in.


----------

